
The U.S.S. Wasp: Torpedoed, Scuttled, Sunk and Now Found - SREinSF
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/14/magazine/uss-wasp-found-world-war-ii-aircraft-carrier.html
======
whoopdedo
Can we talk about the clarity of those videos? The way the sub's spotlight
illuminates the gun barrel gives it a three-dimensional look.

------
mysterydip
I was very confused/concerned at first as the Wasp is the name of a current,
active ship as well:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Wasp_(LHD-1)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Wasp_\(LHD-1\))

~~~
melling
Hmmm. Must be a Star Trek joke in there somewhere.

These are the Navy ships named Enterprise:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ships_of_the_United_...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ships_of_the_United_States_Navy_named_Enterprise)

Doesn’t the navy frequently reuse names?

Your link says there have been 10 Wasps.

~~~
astura
>Doesn’t the navy frequently reuse names?

Yup. Both for honoring heritage and history and reminding enemies of the
omnipresence of the US Navy.

[https://worldhistory.us/military-history/famous-recycled-
shi...](https://worldhistory.us/military-history/famous-recycled-ship-names-
of-the-us-navy.php)

